# spring rate question



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok i need some opinions on spring rates. I have a 97 nissan 200 se-r. Front spring rate is 200 and rear of 180. The front spring is linear and the rear is progressive. The front drop is 1" and the rear is 3/4". This would be with koni adjustables. Let me know if you think this would be too soft. I will be using this as a daily driver.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

200/180 spring rate and 1"/ 3/4" drop doesn't sound bad at all for daily driver.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

My guestion is how do you know that is true? The real guestion is do they work as advertised. I have yet to hear of anybody making lowering springs that actually work as advertised for the b13/b14. Hyperco (check out sr20deforum for more info in the group buy) made some springs that are 300/200 and only a 1 inch drop. Those are the only ones that don't bottom out.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i thought those were only for the b13?


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i looked it up and they are for the b13. my search continues...


----------

